# Is this even possible?



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I had a weird thought earlier.


Can you breed a High Yellow Leo (or any leo) with a Blizzard Leo? I don't think you can but I thought I'd ask anyway.

If you can, whats the outcome, if not then why not?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

You can, and you will end up with a normal/high yellow het Blizzard 

Edit: also noticed on your profile you like ffxi  that game sucked a couple of years of my life away  lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

As long as they're all _Eublepharis macularius_ (and even that's in doubt - it might be quite possible to breed other genus-_Eublepharis_ geckos to Leos) they'll breed just fine.

A blizzard-morph leopard gecko is still just a leopard gecko, after all. Different paint job, and possibly a few tweaks to the programming based on their behaviour and the Blizzard snake eye - but just a leopard gecko nonetheless.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> As long as they're all _Eublepharis macularius_ (and even that's in doubt - it might be quite possible to breed other genus-_Eublepharis_ geckos to Leos) they'll breed just fine.
> 
> A blizzard-morph leopard gecko is still just a leopard gecko, after all. Different paint job, and possibly a few tweaks to the programming based on their behaviour and the Blizzard snake eye - but just a leopard gecko nonetheless.


See thats what I thought, hence why I asked lol. I'm still not sure exactly what morph my leo is, I knew I should have got the guy to write it down lol, I think she is High Yellow, with a bit of carrot tail so what does that make? lol

And if the babies are Het Blizzard, that means they wont look white but carry the Blizzard gene, right?


And yes FFXI is still sucking my life away, but not as much as my job lol.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

> And if the babies are Het Blizzard, that means they wont look white but carry the Blizzard gene, right?


Spot on!
If you post a pic of your leo im sure someone will ID it for you : victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> See thats what I thought, hence why I asked lol. I'm still not sure exactly what morph my leo is, I knew I should have got the guy to write it down lol, I think she is High Yellow, with a bit of carrot tail so what does that make? lol
> 
> And if the babies are Het Blizzard, that means they wont look white but carry the Blizzard gene, right?
> 
> ...



Yup, exactly correct about the hets. You will need both parents to be at least het blizzard in order to produce blizzard offspring.

I keep looking back at FFXI, but fight myself off it..... which server you on out of curiosity?


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> I had a weird thought earlier.
> 
> 
> Can you breed a High Yellow Leo (or any leo) with a Blizzard Leo? I don't think you can but I thought I'd ask anyway.
> ...


They are still the same species so yes they will be able to breed.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Yup, exactly correct about the hets. You will need both parents to be at least het blizzard in order to produce blizzard offspring.
> 
> I keep looking back at FFXI, but fight myself off it..... which server you on out of curiosity?


God im getting good at this gene thing lol.

Well breeding anything with my female leo is a fair way off yet as she is still young, but it's a possibility lol.


Erm I'm on Ifrit server, and don't fight it...come back :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> God im getting good at this gene thing lol.
> 
> Well breeding anything with my female leo is a fair way off yet as she is still young, but it's a possibility lol.
> 
> ...


Genetics is easy (ish) once you know the rules. Keep reading and thinking about it and you will get there :2thumb:

No way am I going back to FFXI........... well....... not yet


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Genetics is easy (ish) once you know the rules. Keep reading and thinking about it and you will get there :2thumb:
> 
> No way am I going back to FFXI........... well....... not yet


Yeh Id like to have little baby reptiles running around and stuff but it's definately a long way off lol.


Everyone who quits FFXI comes back :whistling2: Mainly because you suddenly discover you really have no social life in the real world coz you made one online :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Yeh Id like to have little baby reptiles running around and stuff but it's definately a long way off lol.
> 
> 
> Everyone who quits FFXI comes back :whistling2: Mainly because you suddenly discover you really have no social life in the real world coz you made one online :lol2:


True, I have made some real life friends now  I may come back next year, but I really needed a break from it :whistling2:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> True, I have made some real life friends now  I may come back next year, but I really needed a break from it :whistling2:



Yeh I know what its like to need a break from that game lol. Unfortunately I don't get to play it as much as I used to atm coz I work stupid hours lol. But I will play it a bit more next week once I get more days off lol. :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Elmodfz said:


> Yeh I know what its like to need a break from that game lol. Unfortunately I don't get to play it as much as I used to atm coz I work stupid hours lol. But I will play it a bit more next week once I get more days off lol. :2thumb:


haha, well have fun Vana'diel is truly a wonderful place :no1:


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> haha, well have fun Vana'diel is truly a wonderful place :no1:



Yes it is, and thats why you should come back lol. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

